# Haldex Blue?



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

Is the Haldex Blue upgrade worth the cash? If you have it installed please let me know your thoughts...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I got a used one for $550 shipped after my OEM Haldex controller crapped out on me. It was a very good investment and not too difficult to install.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

There is a link in the FAQ to my Haldex Blue impressions thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Haldex Blue? (SquashAZ)*

It's night and day! I installed the blue controlled about 3 months ago and I love it! Better launches and more fun in the rain around turns!


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had mine for 2 years now. You will only notice a difference on hard launches or slippery situations like rain and a big difference in snow.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (audiguy01)*

and then add the Peloquin LSD rear and transform the car even more! finally got to drive the car in the rain w/ it and both make the car unbeatable!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Time for a front Quaife







I wanna hear driving impressions of that


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_There is a link in the FAQ to my Haldex Blue impressions thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I read the FAQ 6 months ago but must have missed the part about the Blue, thanks...


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*

I am making notes. I am buying a TT in the spring/early summer and I'm already putting $ away for mods









I didn't think there were LSDs for this specific AWD system (I am a AWD drivetrain n00b, and not a mechanic by any stretch, but I am making an effort to understand)
so, you can swap the front and rear diffs AND do the blue haldex? I understand that the blue haldex makes the AWD more agressive by adding more power to the rear, but the bias is still up front. I just don't really get what the diffs do, other than make the car 'bite' more, and put more power down to the ground, as long as you're going in a straight line...? hmm I'm an LSD newb


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

No, the Haldex is electromagnetic, not mechanical, and is completely separate from the front and rear diffs. Both the front and rear are open from the factory, but you can install a Quaife LSD in front and/or a Peloquin in the rear. Front and rear diffs put down more power, and change how the delivery feels. M this 1!'s descriptions make the Peloquin sound like it gives the TT a rear bias power delivery-wise, whereas the Quaife would make the TT better at cornering since both front wheels are being driven. Do a little research on the different configurations that Evos came with from the factory, and you'll get a good idea as to how the car reacts to LSDs (for instance, I've heard the Evo RS is the best Evo for the track, since its front LSD/rear open set-up allows better turn-in and handling). You could also troll evolutionm.net, there is A TON of info on that forum for Evos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

forgive me for the thread jack, I did read the FAQ about the blue haldex, but i still have some questions.. does the haldex not control the split electronically then, or is this strictly controlled by the diffs? if not, what exactly does it control, and how does the blue really differ from the stock one.
basically, the only hard evidence that I know for a fact is that the blue 'is better'


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

The TTq/R32 ONLY uses the Haldex to control how much power the rear wheels receive, and it is parasitic, which means it is an add-on to a normal FWD drivetrain. It is the center diff, but it is not controlled by clutch packs or worm gears (like regular LSDs). The Haldex is an electronic control unit that engages or disengages the power to the rear wheels, with up to 50% of the power going to the rear wheels. There is a front diff in the 02M/DSG tranny, the Haldex acts as the center diff (which is controlled by fluid pressure based off of the input from sensors and the ECU), and there is the rear diff. You can replace the front and rear diffs with LSDs, but you can only change the Haldex controller for the middle, since there is no real differential like there is in a Subaru, 4x4, etc. The front wheels always receive the same amount of power, whereas the Haldex controller regulate power to the rear wheels. The Haldex doesn't take power away from the front wheels, it just adds it to the rear. Think of any normal FWD car, and then send a driveshaft off the rear of the transmission to a controller that varies the power being used by the rear wheels. 
The Blue or Orange engage sooner or all the time, sending power to the rear wheels sooner or all the time. The stock Haldex almost always uses an 80% front/20% rear power distribution, the Blue is 50/50 except when cruising, and the Orange is always 50/50. The Haldex only controls power to the rear wheels, it is separate from the front and rear differentials. You can upgrade the Haldex, front diff, and rear diff separately. Here is a thread off the MkIV .:R forum that give more random info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1765307 If you have any more questions call Haldex, the country code for Sweden is +46


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Wow, very in depth. Thank you very much. Most of this is what I had assumed, but some of the earlier posts had me a tad confused.

Essentially, what you're saying is orange haldex + 2 LSDs and I have a 4WD jeep?







this really is good info


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

I too wish I could go haldex BLUE...


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_I too wish I could go haldex BLUE... 

so how much should it cost? I have see prices around 1000.00 but hear it can be had for cheaper?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
The Blue or Orange engage sooner or all the time, sending power to the rear wheels sooner or all the time. The stock Haldex almost always uses an 80% front/20% rear power distribution, the Blue is 50/50 except when cruising, and the Orange is always 50/50. The Haldex only controls power to the rear wheels, it is separate from the front and rear differentials. You can upgrade the Haldex, front diff, and rear diff separately. Here is a thread off the MkIV .:R forum that give more random info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1765307 If you have any more questions call Haldex, the country code for Sweden is +46
















From what I understand from the Haldex controller is that they are all 80/20 when cruising with no front wheel slippage .
The difference is :
Stock : It will engage rear wheels up to 50/50 when there is a least 6 degrees of front wheel slippage

Blue : Comes with PreX software which will engage the rear wheels without the necessity of wheel slippage by using the throttle and some other input signals , also capable of 50/50 .
Orange : same as Blue but it won't disengage rear wheels under braking,

this is picture from Haldex website for illustration,you can go to their website and read about it .












_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 7:48 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

From HPA website about the Orange or Competition

_Quote, originally posted by *"HPA"* »_en 1 Competition Controller
Applications: Mk4 R32, Gen 1 Audi TT
Developed by racers for racers; the Competition Controller, now in a stealthly look, identified with an engraved "Competition" marking, transforms the Haldex equipped 4-Motion platform into a weapon on the track. Similar in principle to the standard performance Haldex upgrade, the Competition Controller features one MAJOR difference. 
Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance. 
The Competition Controller is best suited to FI applications with high torque outputs. The experienced driver will benefit from the additional chassis control afforded by the equal deceleration rates of the front and rear axle. This allows the driver’s input to dictate the vehicle dynamics under braking, corner entry and exit rather than falling victim to the abrupt disengagement of the rear axle. This added stability and control translates directly to faster lap times; making the Competition Controller a must for the competitive driver.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Has anyone here driven in a TT with both the blue and orange for comparison?
Since I will not likely be tracking my car, and will be driving year round (in southern Ontario snow) I want to get a first hand account for the drivability in day to day and slippery conditions.
basically, will the orange put me in a ditch if I'm not careful?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

No, you'll put yourself into a ditch; I'd get the Blue since its cheaper and it works very well. You won't have a problem with the Orange, but in reality the extra money spent is not going to make a difference on the street.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the blue and love it....


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (SquashAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SquashAZ* »_
so how much should it cost? I have see prices around 1000.00 but hear it can be had for cheaper?









I got mine form the "R32 stuff for sale" right here on Vortex. It was only about $550 used (3k miles on the unit).


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Like I said: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4140479
Ya gotta check the Mark IV R32 classifieds, too.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Im not sure if this adds to the situation but i have a friend with the orange on his R32 and when he corners hard it sqwaks the back tires like peeps who run welded rearends. Its done that ever since he upgraded. Also when you take off on normal driving you dont get the that fluttering of engagement to the rear like you get on my stock unit. Example when i take off mildly hard you feel it have a slight flutter because it is engaging and disengaging the rear very quickly trying to help traction. Well thats that best i can describe it. His R32 did the same and when he installed the Orange it just engages once and then you only feel it disengage when he is sitting still for a few seconds.. im not sure if it disengages while cruising.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

is there really a diff already installed on the 02M? just wandering cause i was planning to put one in later on as my list of future mods.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

Anything that transfers power to wheels (axles) is a diff; there are "open" diffs, usually stock, which only consistently power one of the two axles...there are the front and rear half-shaft axles for the wheels, which means two "open" diffs. Installing a Peloquin rear LSD or front Quaife LSD will send power to both/all the axles, and it will also change how the car handles power delivery. 
Thats also another reason not to get the Orange, my Blue never does that (cause its not constantly locked)


----------



## vwdetroit5 (Dec 12, 2008)

hijack warning








I have a new blue controller for sale here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4159259


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang, that's a good price.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

x2, if you're thinking about getting one, that price beats all by at least $200


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Great explanation above l88m22vette. So if the previous owner of my car didn't do the haldex fluid changes properly and my haldex unit went out, would that be a good opportunity to upgrade to a blue? Or is the controller a seperate unit?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

The controller is a seperate unit. MY OEM controller went out so I upgraded.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Get a Blue*

Get a blue and at some point get an LSD for the rear 
Old Open Rear Diff


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Ainrue)*

Well, I've been tracking all 3, stock, blue and the last version orange (competition)...
The blue was definitely a nice upgrade, specially on exit, sliding more with power on the rear.
Competition is another story. With blue, I was able to enter a turn very fast, sliding under braking ...Now it's like I have an anchor planting the rear. It feels slower...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I guy
I just bought a blue haldex but I have little problem.
My TT is 99,since ESp and haldex is for only ESP than I know..
I haven't problem to install blue on my tt but I know if it works in the correct way







What do you think?
I see everywhere but blue haldex is equal for all tt...
thanks


----------



## marandod (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

same problem for me!!
i also see that the original controller on my TT (225 without esp) is a little bit different from the performance and also different from the stock controller on audi tt quattro from 2002.
The differences are on the side to put on the Haldex differential, my controller has 2 O-ring when the perfromance has a single Gasket....................also the shape on this face is a little bit difference
in any case with the gasket I'm able to put the performance controller on my TT.................


----------



## astout13 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

where did you get your blue haldex from? im looking to buy. thanks


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I found mine right here on the Vortex in the VW Mark IV - R32 forum.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (marandod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marandod* »_same problem for me!!
i also see that the original controller on my TT (225 without esp) is a little bit different from the performance and also different from the stock controller on audi tt quattro from 2002.
The differences are on the side to put on the Haldex differential, my controller has 2 O-ring when the perfromance has a single Gasket....................also the shape on this face is a little bit difference
in any case with the gasket I'm able to put the performance controller on my TT.................

I think you guys are trying to say that you have TT's before they incorporated the ESP (traction control) system... In the US we had ESP introduced in late 2001 and luckily I bought a very early 01'.... 
Also in the US we didn't get the 225 motor till 2001 either, I was just wondering about Europe? Since you both have 1999 TT's w/ the 225 motor I'm guessing it was already introduced there... I thought they started selling the TT in 99' in Europe and the concept was developed in 96'?? How early were they sold over there?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

Europe tends to get a lot more variations and earlier introductions of styles/powertrain combinations; any new EDM car will have 2-3 gasoline and at least 1 diesel engine choice, along with a performance version, and those are all released in a very short time. In the US releases are spaced out (because of the higher consumer pool) and fewer engine options are needed because our country far more sparce/spread out people-wise than Europe, and we generally cannot use (or do not want) small super-efficient engines; the US is known for wanting bigger and more power. The only reason that small cars recently took off (again) was the increase in fuel prices, and we still don't have anything like the city cars in Europe/Japan.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

HPAMotorsports.com sells the blue ones... and from my knowlegde they are the originators of the blue one if someone can clearify that. I contacted HPA about theres and they did tell me that i would see a 2-3 mpg drop in highway mpg. Im not for sure how accurate that is since i havent yet decided if i want blue or orange but can someone with a blue one drop in there results...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*

In summer I get 32mpg average


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

HPA brought the Orange to market, Race option. 
my blue saw no difference in mpg......or freeway speed


----------

